# Man tied into tree in Haverhill, MA dies when branch snaps, dropping him to ground



## elmoleaf (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm sorry to report the death of a man working for a tree service. The story isn't get too specific as to what happened.

"A New Hampshire man working in Haverhill for a tree removal company died Monday afternoon after a branch he was working on snapped, pinning him to the ground, the Essex County district attorney’s office said.

The 32-year-old man, who was not identified, was working on a tree on North Avenue around 1 p.m., according to Carrie Kimball-Monahan, spokeswoman for District Attorney Jonathan W. Blodgett.

“He was attached or tied up in a branch,” Kimball-Monahan said. “The branch gave way, causing him to fall to the ground.”"

Below is photo of the tree posted on WCVB tv's website. It looks like multi-stem maple maybe, with one part looking like it split off the the trunk? Unknown though if that had anything to do with the accident.


----------



## imagineero (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks like he might have been up in one leader, and the whole stem gave way near the base. Might have rode it to the ground and gotten pinned by it. I had a buddy last year climb a fairly rotten tree and the whole thing let go. I wasn't there to see it, but from all accounts he road it from maybe 20' up. He was lucky to be on the high side, and went it crashed down he got flung pretty hard. Hurt his shoulder and was off work a couple weeks, but nothing serious. 

A good reminder to all of us to carry out continuous informal hazard assesment at all times, from the time we set a line to the time the job is done. The signs are often there just waiting to be seen. You can use the carabinier on you pole strap as a sounder if you spike and it doesn't sound right. Those heavy ones on wire cores make a pretty good sounder. Always keep your eye open for anything at looks out of the ordinary - rotten smells, cracks, bulges, compression buckling in bark etc. Most leaners fail on the compression side when they go, and they often show the weakness in the bark at the weak point. 

Always trust your instincts too! I've gotten out of a tree twice when the motion of the thing just didn't feel right. Your life is worth more than a few hundred dollars, you can always bring in some heavy equipment, or just walk away. 

Shaun


----------



## NHlocal (Dec 30, 2012)

Didn't know him, but a tragic loss of life all the same. It always makes me sad to hear of a fellow tree worker killed. 
My deepest condolences to all family and friends.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jan 2, 2013)

It saddens me hearing of something like that. Looks like there was plenty of room for a lift. The tree looks like it has two co-dominant leaders that probably sprung up from a stump.

Next to lines and all, wonder if they were even certified for that.

With all the people that get hurt/killed on stuff like that, it seems there should be a required inspection by a qualified person before any work is allowed. Miss Utility will come out and mark under ground lines for free if you have to dig, there should be a similar service to inspect trees before you cut.


----------



## rmihalek (Jan 15, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> Miss Utility will come out and mark under ground lines for free if you have to dig, there should be a similar service to inspect trees before you cut.



Be careful what you ask for. I doubt there are many arborists out there who want to wait (or trust...) on the government inspector to show up to let them know whether a tree is safe to climb.

That being said, every company with climbers should have a pre-climb check list with a "go/no-go" limit based on a thorough inspection on the day of the intended climb.


----------

